# How Can We Support Black Farmers?



## nysister (Jun 24, 2021)

I read this article and needless to say, it didn't surprise me, I won't even express the anger I feel. 

So how can we as Black women, help support Black Farmers?









						White farmer wins temporary halt to program for Black counterparts
					

White farmers argued that redressing past discrimination against Black farmers violated their rights, an argument backed by former Trump aides.




					www-nbcnews-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 24, 2021)

Good question. Is there a black farm collective or organization? Can we invest in farms like other businesses? I have no idea what’s needed or where to start.


----------



## nysister (Jun 24, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Good question. I’d there a black farm collective or organization? Can we invest in farms like other businesses? I have no idea what’s needed or where to start.


I would love to invest in farms. I'll see if there's any information out there.


----------



## nysister (Jun 24, 2021)

National Black Farmers Association
					

The National Black Farmers (NBFA) is a non-profit organization representing African-American farmers and their families in the United States. As an association, it serves tens of thousands of members nationwide. NBFA's education and advocacy efforts have been focused on countless things to help impr




					www.blackfarmers.org


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 25, 2021)

I just read it @nysister nothing white people do surprise me. See when money is being put on the table, see how quickly they flip the script. This is where I wish more focus by black activists could be….being blocked from the money trail. Now they are objecting this case on what legal basis, if there had been found to be financial neglect and active discrimination against black farmers to prosper. This program only serves as a redress last wrongs. Eugh…man if I was practicing lawyer in that field of these are the cases I would want to take on. 

My opinion is to fight this ban and push for a legal standing for this objection. There are lawyers and grassroots efforts on a lot of black racial issues which there was laser focus on black economic discrimination issues.I am not a big proponent of most SOcial Justice campaigns but that is one worth fighting for because there are tangible benefits and generational skills and sectors where black people need representation and need to thrive and government stimulation packages is absolutely necessary. Black people should integrate and be vital in every sector of the American economy ans not be shut out from any of it….that is the only way to lead to autonomy and self sufficiency.

Thats why this is being rejected, they want to keep blacks away from essential sectors of the American economy.


----------



## nysister (Jun 25, 2021)

larry3344 said:


> I just read it @nysister nothing white people do surprise me. See when money is being put on the table, see how quickly they flip the script. This is where I wish more focus by black activists could be….being blocked from the money trail. Now they are objecting this case on what legal basis, if there had been found to be financial neglect and active discrimination against black farmers to prosper. This program only serves as a redress last wrongs. Eugh…man if I was practicing lawyer in that field of these are the cases I would want to take on.
> 
> My opinion is to fight this ban and push for a legal standing for this objection. There are lawyers and grassroots efforts on a lot of black racial issues which there was laser focus on black economic discrimination issues.I am not a big proponent of most SOcial Justice campaigns but that is one worth fighting for because there are tangible benefits and generational skills and sectors where black people need representation and need to thrive and government stimulation packages is absolutely necessary. Black people should integrate and be vital in every sector of the American economy ans not be shut out from any of it….that is the only way to lead to autonomy and self sufficiency.
> 
> *Thats why this is being rejected, they want to keep blacks away from essential sectors of the American economy.*


The bold sums it up!

That's why I'd like to support them. It's insane how white people are literally given things they grab it up and take from everyone else. Have mercy if someone else is only receiving their due. Pure evil. I'm going to see if I can find the colonizers farm.


----------



## nysister (Jun 25, 2021)

The Black Farmers association is moving ahead with this.

I'd like to see who Wynn farms sells to, they deserve a boycott and bankruptcy.









						Black farmers might not receive their own debt-relief funding
					

A Florida judge is the latest to block funding designed to help Black farmers pay off their longstanding USDA loans.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 25, 2021)

nysister said:


> The Black Farmers association is moving ahead with this.
> 
> I'd like to see who Wynn farms sells to, they deserve a boycott and bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


Thank you love this I’ll be following this closely. The gall of these people!


----------



## nysister (Jun 25, 2021)

larry3344 said:


> Thank you love this I’ll be following this closely. The gall of these people!


Yes! I think some of these "offended" people thought that they could do this quietly and get away with it.


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 28, 2021)

nysister said:


> The Black Farmers association is moving ahead with this.
> 
> I'd like to see who Wynn farms sells to, they deserve a boycott and bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


We need to boycott his farms. A little research is needed.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 28, 2021)

Jenni.ngs is on the BOD for the Fl Farm bureau... https://www.floridafarmbureau.org/counties/hamilton/ 

Dubious: Wynn farms may not be in the business. They sold some of the lot off. https://www.landandfarm.com/property/Wynn_Farms_Lot_21-10157305/ 
So he may be just doing this out of spite.. "on behalf of". I could not find anything on this guy or his farms yet, unless they pulled it. They were based in Jennings FL but they don't have much of an active SM presence.


----------



## nysister (Jun 28, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Jenni.ngs is on the BOD for the Fl Farm bureau... https://www.floridafarmbureau.org/counties/hamilton/
> 
> Dubious: Wynn farms may not be in the business. They sold some of the lot off. https://www.landandfarm.com/property/Wynn_Farms_Lot_21-10157305/
> So he may be just doing this out of spite.. "on behalf of". I could not find anything on this guy or his farms yet, unless they pulled it. They were based in Jennings FL but they don't have much of an active SM presence.


Interesting. So they're making waves just to be trolls.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 28, 2021)

nysister said:


> Interesting. So they're making waves just to be trolls.


Possibly. This is what they do though. 
Or they lost their own farm and are just super salty.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 30, 2021)

I support black farmers by buying from some local ones. I probably need to be doing more.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 30, 2021)

SHOPPE BLACK
					

We connect you to Black Owned businesses located across the globe.




					shoppeblack.us


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 30, 2021)

lavaflow99 said:


> SHOPPE BLACK
> 
> 
> We connect you to Black Owned businesses located across the globe.
> ...


Thank you for this @lavaflow99


----------



## nysister (Jul 1, 2021)

lavaflow99 said:


> SHOPPE BLACK
> 
> 
> We connect you to Black Owned businesses located across the globe.
> ...


Great! Thank you.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 6, 2021)

I LOVE THIS!


----------

